# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  فوائد التدخين

## النغم انيني

*فوائد التـــدخين**...

يقال أن للتدخين ثلاث فوائد**:
فالمدخن لا يصاب**بالشيخوخة..(أي لا يهرم**) ......
و لا يسرق بيته لص**.....
و لا تقترب منه**الكلاب**.......


فأما لا يهرم فإنه لن يعيش حتى يصل لسن الشيخوخة**و لا**يسرق بيته لص فإنه لا يقضي ليله يسعل فيظنه اللصوص مستيقظا**ًو يحمل العكاز**باكراً فلا تقترب منه الكلاب**أهذي فوائد التدخين حقاً و العياذ**بالله**......*


منقول

----------


## القلب المرح

*شكرا لك ع المعلومه* 
*التدخين سم هااااااااااري* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## صدفة البحر

صحيح كنه منصدق اصلاً كله خرااااااااااابيط       مراااااااااااااااااااابيط
إلا يسعل وإلا يحمل عكازه وإلا يعيش فوق المتوقع 
كفاية ريحته الخايسة هههههههههههههههههه

تقبل ردي والسلام صدووووووووفه

----------


## سمراء

مثل ما قال اخوي القلب المرح ان التدخين سم هاري
وله مضار كثرة عدا ريحته الخايسة
يسلمو اخوي على الموضوع
ولاعدمنا من جديدك المتميز
دمت بـــــود
تحياتي

----------


## وعود

مشكورة يعطيكِ ألف عافية على المعلومة ..

----------


## سمات

...يسلمووو على الموضوع...

ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه ...

----------


## النغم انيني

ماقصرتو على المرور

----------

